# Scared of Birds......



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Thought I would share my fear and hopefully get some advice, as this is getting silly now!

I am scared of birds.. any! Even chickens!

I do not know why either... I have not had any bad experiences as a child with them, in fact my auntie used to have 4 parrots all very tame etc I just didn't like being near them!

Where I work keep chickens, wow now that's fun for me when they escape and I am the only one there to put them back before a fox gets em lol

I am not sure if it's their feet I am not keen on or when they open their wings, actually it's both!

So... Any advice you can give me to get over my fear, as I would like to no be afraid of birds, they are beautiful! Pictures great lol


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

It is said that the best way to conquer a fear is to confront it head on. A friend of mine was scrared of spiders. She decided to do something about it. She started by looking at pictures then, as she got used to the pictures, she then to life size plastic toy spiders and then finally on to the real thing. This course of action was so successful that she now has several pet spiders. Hope all goes well and that you be able to enjoy the birds around and fear them


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

Much Agreed with alan..... Now i used to be S**t scared of any bird to the extent i would shake and cry especially if they where flying .. again i never had any bad experiences as a child . I have recently got over my fear ... my OH has 5 Budgies and whilst i was in the living room his mum and him where moving the budgies to another cage ... BUT 2 of them escaped and i could not leave the room .. i HAD NO CHOICE BUT TO FACE MY FEAR!!!! i eventually got used to the birds after a few months ... his budgies then had 4 babies and now i have two budgies....  Im still a little nervy around pigeons But im getting there slowly ... a fear that i have had scince i was a lil one and now i have 2 of my own ... I absolutly adore them  So my honest advice is to face your fear ....


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You could come out flying with me some time 11/16 gyr/saker - YouTube


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

I think your right, I need to face the fear! Its so silly, I act a complete idiot when a bird comes near me lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

waggy Tailz said:


> I act a complete idiot when a bird comes near me lol


I'm the same


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I'm the same


Feathered ones Hawksport


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Well waggy Tails...here's a picture of your name... A Wagtail...


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

waggy Tailz said:


> Thought I would share my fear and hopefully get some advice, as this is getting silly now!
> 
> I am scared of birds.. any! Even chickens!
> 
> ...


try to treat them in another way,you will like them and won't be afraid of them


----------

